# Laminate Floor Glue Removal



## EMR (Jan 15, 2006)

Help! I made a huge mistake and didn't get the glue off my new laminate floor before it dried. I used Precision Components brand water base glue. Does anyone know of something that I can use? The bottle says to use Precision brand Glue Remover, but I can't find it anywhere...:help:


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

My suggestion is going to be Mineral Spirits, most of the time, thats safe. Test a area that will be hidden first to see if it gets along with your floor.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had good luck using WD40. Spray a little on a clean rag and soak it into the glue then wipe off. You may need to use a little elbow grease or spray right on the glue and let it soak for a few seconds. As mentioned above try this on an inconspicuos spot first. I think I misspelled inconspicuos and misspelled.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ron schenker said:


> I think I misspelled inconspicuos and misspelled.


That's fine. That way, you'll just blend in with the rest of us.


----------



## EMR (Jan 15, 2006)

*Laminate Flooring Glue Removal*

I bought some paint remover yesterday from Lowe's that took the glue right off about soaking about 20 minutes. Took just a little scraping with a plastic scraper. Absolutely no damage to the flooring.
FYI


----------



## bonnie0715 (Oct 10, 2008)

Laminate flooring has become the floor of choice for many homeowners in the past several years. Because Laminate floor does not require steady maintenance and protection from scuffs and ridge marks. You won't have to oil your floors, have them sanded and restained, or worry about water spills. But that is just the part of the iceberg that sticks out of the water.Laminate floors are super-versatile in that laminate flooring comes in scores of colors, patterns, and designs. These floors are hard and durable just like a laminate counter. Another big advantage to laminate is competition.


----------



## bonnie0715 (Oct 10, 2008)

China Laminate Flooring catalog and Laminate Flooring manufacturer directory. Trade platform for China Laminate Flooring manufacturers and global Laminate Flooring buyers provided by Made-in-China.com.
http://www.made-in-china.com/Construction-Decoration-Catalog/Laminate-Flooring.html


----------



## SCFoxman (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like someone wants this thread to be indexed on the interwebs.:whistling


----------



## Jake Z (Feb 1, 2012)

*Adhesive/Glue remover*

Genesis makes an adhesive remover that will not damage or ruin laminate, stone or formica counter tops and tiling. You might want to look into it. It also does not contain any regulated toxins so it is actually safer to use indoors where air is not circulation. It doesn't reek either and it evaporates really quick so there is nothing lingering in the air. 

You might want to try this. It is freat for removing adhesives and glues in counter assembly.

http://www.amerikalstore.com/Genesis__Adhesive_Remover/p549447_5598381.aspx


----------

